# Cast-a-Muck



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

August 20th I will be holding a cast-a-muck in Linden. I would like to invite anyone that wishes to cast to join me. It will be from 9am ~ until. If you need directions to the field, please ask.

There is an agenda behind this cast-a-muck. Ronnie Godwin, the gentleman who tends the sod we cast on, recently had a heart attack. Multiple bypass surgery (I believe 5!). The fire department is holding a fund raiser for him on the 20th. Ronnie is an "old time" farmer. One of the few left. That is all he does. He has ALWAYS gladly allowed me and anyone with me use of his field without ever asking or hinting for ANYTHING in return.

The fire department is selling BBQ plates and holding a silent auction for donated items. I am personally donating a nice bass rod to be auctioned off. I think the plates will be around the area of 8.00. 

I am thinking we will start casting about 9am, somewhere in the 12:00 hour we can break, go hit some lunch, browse the auction and head back to the field for those who care to continue casting. Anyone who has ever cast with me in Linden or has asked for tips on casting has been helped by Ronnie's kind nature. *It would really be nice to help give back to someone who has generously and selflessly given to the casting community.*

I am looking forward to a much needed good day of casting. I hope to see plenty show up to help.

Robert


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Rats... I'll be in Hatteras.
Well, not really "rats", because I will be in Hatteras, but this does sound like it would be fun.
Sounds like a nice guy and a nice cause.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

makin a run to florida the 19th...........maybe i can help another way


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> maybe i can help another way


 Get with me, we can figure something out.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I know I won't be able to get down that far, but can donations be made in his name to a charity or something?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I know I won't be able to get down that far, but can donations be made in his name to a charity or something?


VERY good question. Something that I should have considered before posting this announcement. I am checking into that now and will post what I find. I am sure there is something set up.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> August 20th I will be holding a cast-a-muck in Linden. I would like to invite anyone that wishes to cast to join me. It will be from 9am ~ until. If you need directions to the field, please ask.


I want to be clear, you DO NOT have to participate in the fund raiser lunch to cast with us that day, but it would be nice.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

The first 5 people that show up lunch is on me !!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Robt... I'll be up friday night... ;-)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wish I could make this one. Have to work.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you Jeff (hooked up) for the money for 5 plates. That really helps a lot. For those that may be interested in making a donation straight out, please get with me. I have the information. I don't know the criteria for "spam" on here, so I will not post the information here. I will gladly forward it to anyone who asks. Thanks again for everyones help.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who has contacted me concerning the cast-a-muck, not to mention the fund raiser. Just a couple more days.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Did you ever get a place where we can send a donation? I would have loved to attend but you a geographically too close to my ex-wife (Hope Mills) for me to venture that way.


----------

